# How many of your services equip trucks with MDTs?



## jtb_E10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just curious as to how many of your services have MDTs in your ambulances...


----------



## mikie (Jun 27, 2009)

*An MDwhaT?*

What is an MDT?


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 27, 2009)

From that statement i would guess you dont use them...haha.. Mobile Data Terminal...or computers in the ambulances..


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 27, 2009)

*re*

no MDT, just an old laptop that has seen it's better days


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2009)

Old company: MDT received the same information contained in the dispatch page (name, locations, CC, run number) and had the ability to transmit many preformed (enroute, on scene, etc) and custom messages to dispatch.

Current: Equiped, not busy enough to use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2009)

All of our call info is on the MDT, as is all of the "routine" traffic with dispatch "en route", "on scene", "transporting". Any other time we need to chat with the dispatcher, it's on the Nextel. That's also how they alert us that we have a call. "CHIRP!" 







If you're curious, we use the Zoll "RescueNet" NOMAD MDT. http://www.zolldata.com/web/nomad.aspx


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 1, 2009)

We use what n7 uses, got a call, the most ANNOYING tone goes off.  I recorded it, cause I'm geeky like that.


----------



## marineman (Jul 2, 2009)

We have Panasonic Toughbooks mounted in our rigs if that counts? We use a few different programs all grouped together to dispatch as well as gps/mapping and then dispatch can track us (I like to unplug it and use the mapbooks just to mess with dispatch) 

We use several of those Zoll programs though for other things, we just started using crew scheduler, we use Epcr as well as webpcr (same program but over the internet instead), we also use code review and the billing program.


----------



## lafmedic1 (Jul 2, 2009)

All  the 200+ units and sprint trucks have MDTs. Toughbooks are used and are mounted permanantly in the cab. Each MDT is tied into the main system. All have GPS with map tracking. Internet is availible with mobile wireless across the state and works very well. We can instantly locate our calls and go enroute in under 10 seconds with tracking all the way. We just phased out the old green screen DXT units so the map book is a sacred art.Last night the computers went down for service and luckly I knew how to read a map book unlike some of the newer guys who are spoiled. All in all after we got the kinks worked out its an awesome system. Heres a recent  artice about our companys MDTs  by a local news team   http://www.kplctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=10500791


----------



## chadwick (Jul 13, 2009)

*Be Careful!*

The Panasonic Toughbook can not withstand being ran over by a 2001 Ford Type 2 Ambulance. It held up better than my personal laptop would have but it was still garbage. I only wish we had taken pictures.


----------



## VCEMT (Jul 13, 2009)

Our medic rigs have Toughbooks. I didn't know what MDT stood for, until I read the replies.


----------

